# Fussy today



## MrsBoyle (Aug 6, 2010)

He just wont eat ended up having digestives and milk for breakfast and its first snack and he has only had half his toast and wont hae his milk or rest of toast and wont even have a digestive.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

It can be diffcult with children at very young age, Carly do the same sometimes as all she want to eat are Toystory ice-lollies! So when she is not eating e.g toasts this morning, I told her calmly 'you need to finish your toasts then you can have ice-lolly' then she asked for some jam, I put some on her toasts (a sugar free jam) and she ate them all and then "ICE-LOLLY"


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 6, 2010)

Dylans the same with his toy story ice lollys but its not working today.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww, isnt he feeling well. Hope he is ok and he will eat soon


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 6, 2010)

He is fine just being a pain in the bum


----------



## Moddey (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh I know that feeling...


----------

